# My Sexy B13 STr8 JDM Baby!



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

AND For a Shot Of My Interior.........


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Reminds me of a scion. What makes it "str8" JDM?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Exterior is nicely done, clean and not overdone.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

too bad the body kit doesnt fit, it's got a lot of overhang.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its not jdm, and even if it was, it doesnt make it "cool"...


change the tranny and i think itde be a really nice car


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

you tinted the windoes


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

nice wat part of ny u from


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice, but oh no, its an AUTO! *gasp* :thumbdwn:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

outside is ok, the interior is ugly, and there isnt' anything jdm bout it yo


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

*FoR Now*

THE EXTERIOR 
The Body kit is done half-ass Thats because me n my friends just wanted to get it done before winter But Next Summer Im getting It professionaly Done Over.
THE INTERIOR
Im Working On Painting My Dash Board Black, And replacing the seats with P10 G20t Black Leathers..
The Engine/Tranny
Aha Thats Getting swaped by hopefully An SR20Det With a Auto-manual Conversion Im Saving Up for and Hopefully I get it before March..
Any New Mods That I do I will POSt on cardomain. n This website thou so check it out...


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

*From*

Im From Long Island (Nassau CouNTy)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> you tinted the windoes


Yeah, he tinted his windo*W*s. 

Btw - it's amazing how you guys are quick to jump down someone's ass when their car isn't the best quality show car on the forum. Whatever happened to just saying, "nice car, but it's not my style." If you can't say anything nice, you shouldn't.........


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

Btw - it's amazing how you guys are quick to jump down someone's ass when their car isn't the best quality show car on the forum. Whatever happened to just saying, "nice car, but it's not my style." If you can't say anything nice, you shouldn't.........[/QUOTE]

i feel the same way. i dont know why people hate on "automatic" there are some really fast ones out there and i know level 10 makes good a/t trannys from what i hear.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Gimp said:


> Yeah, he tinted his windo*W*s.
> 
> Btw - it's amazing how you guys are quick to jump down someone's ass when their car isn't the best quality show car on the forum. Whatever happened to just saying, "nice car, but it's not my style." If you can't say anything nice, you shouldn't.........


listen bish, if you can't take the heat, get the steppin





Secondly, i haven't seen one auto sentra that is super fast as i haven't seen one with a level 10 in it. Plus our trannies dont hold turbos if they are autos, the clutch packs just done hold


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> listen bish, if you can't take the heat, get the steppin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell, I've only seen/heard of a couple manual Sentras that I would consider fast.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Hell, I've only seen/heard of a couple manual Sentras that I would consider fast.


very few on here, a lot more on Sr20forum. There are many members with highly modded sr20dets and ve motors.


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

Listen LEmon Show me the car that your rollin in before talkin all this big sh*t I Hate ppl who talk all that crap and cant back it up with a nice car somehow i think you cant.. n Please Are you from Long Island Cuz i almost garuntee i would take that 200sx In a Race...
(I will Have it videotaped also n posted on this website just to embarrass you) IT's Not about what you drive, Its about how u tune wat you Drive.

Dustin You cant talk any trash about n e body's car cuZ your's is honestly one of the ugliest sentra's on this forum... It looks like you picked that up at the junkyard for free...So any of your input has no validation (it means nothing to me) you cant critique on how my car looks when your looks like sh*T...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

bro, if you didnt want anyone baggin on your ride you shouldnt have posted it up. and i would rather be drivin dustins ride than yours, your body kit doesnt match up with your body, and your car has nothing i mean NOTHING to do with jdm. dont be dissin on onther peoples ride when you are just pissed that your ride looks like sh*t.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

dat411kid said:


> Listen LEmon Show me the car that your rollin in before talkin all this big sh*t I Hate ppl who talk all that crap and cant back it up with a nice car somehow i think you cant.. n Please Are you from Long Island Cuz i almost garuntee i would take that 200sx In a Race...
> (I will Have it videotaped also n posted on this website just to embarrass you) IT's Not about what you drive, Its about how u tune wat you Drive.
> 
> Dustin You cant talk any trash about n e body's car cuZ your's is honestly one of the ugliest sentra's on this forum... It looks like you picked that up at the junkyard for free...So any of your input has no validation (it means nothing to me) you cant critique on how my car looks when your looks like sh*T...


Damn you are going to regret saying that, these people are going to pwn you when they see this. Contrary to your belief, you ain the shit with your mismatched rattle caned interior, poorly fitted body kit and automatic transmission.


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

nice car good work on the kit, good job keep it up, just too much rice for my taste.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

dat411kid said:


> Listen LEmon Show me the car that your rollin in before talkin all this big sh*t I Hate ppl who talk all that crap and cant back it up with a nice car somehow i think you cant.. n Please Are you from Long Island Cuz i almost garuntee i would take that 200sx In a Race...
> (I will Have it videotaped also n posted on this website just to embarrass you) IT's Not about what you drive, Its about how u tune wat you Drive.
> 
> Dustin You cant talk any trash about n e body's car cuZ your's is honestly one of the ugliest sentra's on this forum... It looks like you picked that up at the junkyard for free...So any of your input has no validation (it means nothing to me) you cant critique on how my car looks when your looks like sh*T...


Ya know. NOW I think I want to take back my comments about not saying anything nice. You could have been a little "bigger" than the rest by not saying anything, but now I just think your a little prick with an attitude that can't handle criticism.

Now the other side is.....if you don't want people to say anything about your car.....

*DON'T POST IT!*

btw - don't EVER talk about taking someone on the forum unless you mean it's on a TRACK. Street racing crap isn't allow here. Now go back to sitting in front of your local "Circle K" and "acting" cool!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

can you post a parts/modifications list?

I wanna see your JDM spec sheet coz I dont see any on your car

and before you jump on me, your car is not as JDM as mine


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dat411kid said:


> Listen LEmon Show me the car that your rollin in before talkin all this big sh*t I Hate ppl who talk all that crap and cant back it up with a nice car somehow i think you cant.. n Please Are you from Long Island Cuz i almost garuntee i would take that 200sx In a Race...
> (I will Have it videotaped also n posted on this website just to embarrass you) IT's Not about what you drive, Its about how u tune wat you Drive.
> 
> Dustin You cant talk any trash about n e body's car cuZ your's is honestly one of the ugliest sentra's on this forum... It looks like you picked that up at the junkyard for free...So any of your input has no validation (it means nothing to me) you cant critique on how my car looks when your looks like sh*T...


Its only a shame i dont race on the streets and if i am gonna be up in LI, i will be doing a VE swap.. Dont talk shit, you have a slow as ga16de motor in there, if its boosted, it wont last long as the clutch packs are not strong enough to hold the power. I tell people straight up. you have a ghetto body kit, with ghey ass white painted interior. My car isn't fast, but i dont act liek it is.. i state facts. there are only a few GA's that are fast on this forum. Wes, Mike Young, and prolly Stephen. Even with a cheap header, exhaust and intake, you are barely pushing 17's in the 1/4. Now if you are running nitrous, you might get in the 15's. So blow me and have a good day


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ps- e-thuggin will get you no where in life. grow up. who knows, maybe ill post pics of my car one of theses days


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion... 
Wheather it be good or bad i dont really care thats your opinion... ....................................................................................................... ( For All You HaterZ ! GroW Up )


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

damn, all i did was say that the bodykit was overhanging, notice the too bad, to me, that really took away from the exterior job, because i thought it looked alright, just a little loud for me, so dont bring me into this, and dont talk shit about my car, because it runs, KTHXBYE


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

dat411kid said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion...
> Wheather it be good or bad i dont really care thats your opinion... ....................................................................................................... ( For All You HaterZ ! GroW Up )


o wow, evey one is entitled to their opinion unless it is about your car :loser:


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

> i feel the same way. i dont know why people hate on "automatic" there are some really fast ones out there and i know level 10 makes good a/t trannys from what i hear.


lol, I'm not hating automatics, I just think a manual would have been better suited for a car that looks like that. But autos will never become manuals...engines with so much power would just chew out an auto.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

dat411kid said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion...
> Wheather it be good or bad i dont really care thats your opinion... ....................................................................................................... ( For All You HaterZ ! GroW Up )


GO AWAY!! And learn how to SPELL and type properly.

BTW - if you don't care about everyone's opinion, why post your car here?! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

411 "kid," huh? No surprise there.  Listen to what you're being told. Your posts are already reason enough for bannination if one of the admin decides to get froggy. About the B13, guessing that you're probably 16 or so. It's not a bad car. Body kit's crap, but not much is offered for the B13, and it's a hell of a lot better than the played-out "drift" kit everyone else has. and the interior is why Krylon stocks went up $0.32 a share last week. Sure it's an automatic, but your parents probably got you an AT so you wouldn't be street racing like all the other idiots at school. I'm sure you get a bit of looks when you park it in two spots at school, bumpin' your rap. The only problem is that this is a forum of mature Nissan enthusiasts, that aren't here for "flash." We're here to talk and show the cars we love. So before you start talking about how sexy your ride is, check out the competition.

Your car: B13 purchased by the parents, most-likely. Modded with your completely disposable earnings from your 5pm-9pm shifts at Burger King.

They're car: A33 Purchased as a car to get back-and-forth from work, and to get the kids to soccer practice on time. Modded with the spare change left over between utility bills, mortgage payments, and new clothes for little Johnny.

Wow, don't you feel big and proud because your car's got a better paint job?
Listen, I'm not trying to knock your car, I'm just telling you that you need to think about what you say before you talk big game around people who know a lot more than you just because you have the "sickest whip at school."

A great man once said...
"chickity-check yourself, Before you wreck yourself"

Truly, words of wisdom.

Have a nice day.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> listen bish, if you can't take the heat, get the steppin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Gimp...knock it off.. if you don't like it then move on.. 

Treating other members like this is unexceptable... This isn't OT..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> I agree with Gimp...knock it off.. if you don't like it then move on..
> 
> Treating other members like this is unexceptable... This isn't OT..


I didn't mean any disrespect towards him, i stated straight facts. 

1. i dont race
2. There isn't a ga16de that has a level 10 tranny
3. Auto can not hold boost.
4. Hes a big kid, he will learn to deal with criticism.


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

hahahahaha....this kid is funny......


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> 2. There isn't a ga16de that has a level 10 tranny



wrong....... just because you don't know about it doesn't mean it doesn't exsist


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

myoung said:


> wrong....... just because you don't know about it doesn't mean it doesn't exsist


care to clue me in? i havent heard about it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Dustin said:


> care to clue me in? i havent heard about it.



There is a guy in San Diego, Ron Slate, that you can probably find on the old sentra.net yahoo groups mailing list that had one specially built..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i believe level 10 offers that kit for rebuild it on your own with the high stall tq converter.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

3fast3furious called, they want their DVD extras back, are all of you seriously arguing about which automatic base sentra is faster? I'm trying not to be dick like SE-R board and VBoard, but, dude, i mean, dude, how can you call a car JDM that was never sold in japan? from now on, JDM strictly stands for cars and materials from JAPAN, the island, not the pepboys, or the autozone, or the hi-lo oreilly, you get the idea. Honestly though, you're headed in the right direction with engine and tranny swap, i think a different color would look better, I don't have any idea what to do with the interior, but really i think it would be a better investment to save the money for a better car. I dont know about the rest of you, but if im going to shell out serious cash on a car, it better be damn worth it. I'm not even willing to put more than the I/H/E i have now on my car because the added performance and or looks advantages dont justify the cost.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> wrong....... just because you don't know about it doesn't mean it doesn't exsist


well my bad.. Well no one on here, not many people would drop a level ten on the GA But my point still stands.


----------



## 1990pintara (Dec 16, 2005)

*LUcky!!!*



dat411kid said:


> THE EXTERIOR
> The Body kit is done half-ass Thats because me n my friends just wanted to get it done before winter But Next Summer Im getting It professionaly Done Over.
> THE INTERIOR
> Im Working On Painting My Dash Board Black, And replacing the seats with P10 G20t Black Leathers..
> ...



its good that ur changing the seats as i spotted a cigarette hole in it. The body kit is nice it will look better when you get it done professionally though.
I just think u need bigger rims. And something else is missing on exterior just cant put my finger on it though but a very good job!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

neogeon said:


> 3fast3furious called, they want their DVD extras back, are all of you seriously arguing about which automatic base sentra is faster? I'm trying not to be dick like SE-R board and VBoard, but, dude, i mean, dude, how can you call a car JDM that was never sold in japan? from now on, JDM strictly stands for cars and materials from JAPAN, the island, not the pepboys, or the autozone, or the hi-lo oreilly, you get the idea. Honestly though, you're headed in the right direction with engine and tranny swap, i think a different color would look better, I don't have any idea what to do with the interior, but really i think it would be a better investment to save the money for a better car. I dont know about the rest of you, but if im going to shell out serious cash on a car, it better be damn worth it. I'm not even willing to put more than the I/H/E i have now on my car because the added performance and or looks advantages dont justify the cost.


KNOCK IT OFF, NOW!!

READ THE STICKY AT THE TOP OF THE FORUM! Keep the smart ass comments in OT. Not Here!


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Santa Gimp said:


> KNOCK IT OFF, NOW!!
> 
> READ THE STICKY AT THE TOP OF THE FORUM! Keep the smart ass comments in OT. Not Here!


could you bold the comments you consider smart ass so i know what i can say and what i cant to stay in guidelines, because you might consider it all or just a couple lines and i want to know so i dont get the Vboard and SERboard treatment.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

neogeon said:


> *3fast3furious called, they want their DVD extras back*, are all of you seriously arguing about which automatic base sentra is faster? I'm trying not to be dick like SE-R board and VBoard, *but, dude, i mean, dude,* how can you call a car JDM that was never sold in japan? from now on, JDM strictly stands for cars and materials from JAPAN, the island, not the pepboys, or the autozone, or the hi-lo oreilly, you get the idea. Honestly though, you're headed in the right direction with engine and tranny swap, i think a different color would look better, I don't have any idea what to do with the interior, but really i think it would be a better investment to save the money for a better car. I dont know about the rest of you, but if im going to shell out serious cash on a car, it better be damn worth it. I'm not even willing to put more than the I/H/E i have now on my car because the added performance and or looks advantages dont justify the cost.


I've taken over this "member rides" forum becuase of the constant bashing of people's cars here and foul language. If you can't say anything decent about him don't say anything. You DID say some constructive criticism later in the post, but the "3 Fast 3 Furious" comment was uncalled for as well as the .....dude, I mean, dude....comment.


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

Santa Gimp said:


> I've taken over this "member rides" forum becuase of the constant bashing of people's cars here and foul language. If you can't say anything decent about him don't say anything. You DID say some constructive criticism later in the post, but the "3 Fast 3 Furious" comment was uncalled for as well as the .....dude, I mean, dude....comment.


I thought it was funny.....at least gives me somethin to read.....haha....but i know where you are coming from on that......if you seen my sentra you all would bash the hell out of me....... but then agian i use it for the 30+ mpg......

Kevin.................p.s so far i am really likin the people on this board.....so far theres more people on here that know what they are talking about than other boards have.....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

not feeling the front bumper and IMO you should paint the eyebrows to match the car.

Skirts look arlight though.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> not feeling the front bumper and IMO you should paint the eyebrows to match the car.
> 
> Skirts look arlight though.



Nicest thing I think said so far........

I like the kit, fits the car, but not too fond of the interior. Iunno, just the tan/bright white just doesn't match for my eyes i guess.

Also, noticed you did something to the wiper arms. Are they painted silver, or the goldish color to match the car? Polished? I can't tell. :-/


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

oh yeah and :thumbup: on the rims.


----------

